# Clinton and Paint



## rwing7486 (May 23, 2010)

Hey Guys,

Im new to fishing these rivers and just looking for a little help. I fished the clinton today for a couple of hours with no luck..water seemed a little fast. I fished the dam, the bridge by 22 and ryan, and then slowly made my way down river from the bridge. Is it usually this slow this time of the year?? Just looking for any help on where and when to fish both of these rivers. any input would be great!!!

Thank you!


Rob


----------



## MstrAngle (Feb 28, 2010)

that part of the river is not the one to fish in past may, you want to be above the dam. Ther is nothing below the dam


----------



## rwing7486 (May 23, 2010)

Thank you for that tid bit of information...i was told there is a good spot in auburn hills as well. I know you are not suppose to share hole locations, but do you know of any other stretches of the clinton where to try?

thanks again


----------



## MstrAngle (Feb 28, 2010)

Head up-stream from where da crick runs into, youll find dem! hope that was coded enuff!


----------



## rwing7486 (May 23, 2010)

hahahaha thanks...i think i figured out the code lol


----------



## supermetallogic (Jan 18, 2010)

MstrAngle said:


> Head up-stream from where da crick runs into, youll find dem! hope that was coded enuff!


 Ha you dont know about the other crick that runs in dat the deep hole,Tuns of dem in it dat one.


----------



## supermetallogic (Jan 18, 2010)

I fished a upper part of the clinton and paint in the park in Rochester friday with a very good friend of this site.I caught a small bow from the clinton and a small brown from the paint.My friends did much better than me and my lady but they are very much more in tune with these streams than we are.I have been out of the fishing loop for quite a while and our equipment was cooperating very well that day.I love the water quality and stream size of the paint its very much a size stream that Im used to fishing.The clinton still smells like the clinton used to or just not quite as bad and im impressed that trout even thrive in it.:tdo12:The terrain was very rough and undergrowth is hard to navigate right now.If theres a next time Im going to try wading more of it or perhaps try some easier access areas.I also feel that had water temps been cooler we would have done much better.Anyhow we had a good time and enjoyed some new experiences for se michigan urban trout fishing.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

There are plenty of holes up and down the paint creek trail if you're willing to do some walking and a little exploring. A bike would help you out a lot.


----------



## supermetallogic (Jan 18, 2010)

mrjimspeaks said:


> There are plenty of holes up and down the paint creek trail if you're willing to do some walking and a little exploring. A bike would help you out a lot.


Im going to get and try north of the park next time although I know theres some good trout water in the park.I seen some great runs and hole of that creek I know will hold some big fish.My full energy just wasnt in it by the time I got to fish the paint late in the day.


----------

